# Excel - Zeilenumbruch in einer Zelle (Formatproblem)



## tass (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich arbeit bei Excel mit Zeilenumbrüchen (Alt Enter) in einer einzigen Zelle. Jedesmal wenn ich einen Zeilenumburch mache verschießt mir dann die Fromatierung. Dann muß ich unter Zellenformat/Ausrichtung den Haken Zeilenumbruch entfernen um den Inhalt wieder korrekt zu sehen. Lösung wär supi

mfg tass


----------

